# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nostradamusi - parashikuesi më i madh i kohërave

## elda

Nostradamusi dhe profecite e tij..

A besoni ne profecite e Nostradamusit? 
A mendoni se te thenat dhe teorite e tij mbi te ardhmen e botes kane qene, jane dhe do te jene te verteta? 
Apo eshte thjesht nje trillim njerezor ose mund te kete dicka ne rrenje te perbashket por ne pergjithesi eshte e ekzagjeruar? Nje nga profecite e tij ka qene kjo: 

Ne muajin e nente te vitit ne shekullin e ri 
Nje mbret i madh i Terrorit do te vije nga qielli 
Qielli do te digjet me 45 grade 
Zjarri i afrohet qytetit te ri .

A mendoni se ka nje lidhje ndermjet profecise dhe cfare ndodhi ne Shtator te 2001 ne New York???

----------


## Shën Albani

Momentet kryesore historike jane te parapara ( mbi 100 ) aq mire sa shume here permenden edhe emrat e vendeve. Revolucionin e tetorit e parasheh aq sakte sa duke se eshte shkruar gjate revolucioni.

 Nostradami ka lindur me 14.12.1503

Librin akoma nuk e kam lexuar ne teresi por ne parathenie pash titullin Lufta ne Jugosllavi dhe i mrekulluar desha tua beje edhe ju me dije ate qe lexova vet. Aty ka parashikime edhe per Napoleonin, Lufta e Pare Boterore, Bolshevizmi, Homeini, Hitleri ...etj.etj.

Lufta ne Jugosllavi

Po e sjell ashtu si qendron ne liber ne frengjisht, gjermanisht dhe do ta perkthej ne shqip. 
 Teksti ne frengjisht eshte ne frengjishten e vjeter, mirepo ata qe e dijne te rene mund ta kuptojne edhe kete me poshte. Ka pak largime nga gjuha e sotme por eshte e qarte psh. Laict, qumsht sot Lait, naistra , naitre, etj.

Laict, sang grenouille escoudre en Dalmatie,
Conflict donné, peste pres de Balennes,
Cry sera grand en Esclavonie,
Lors naistra monstre pres de Ravenne ( II,32 )

Gjermanisht :

Milch, Blut Frösche fließen in Dalmatien,
Der Krieg bricht aus, Pest nahe bei Lubbljana
Der SChrei wird groß sein im Land der Slawen,
wenn das MONSTER BEI Ravenna geboren wird.

Perkthimi ne shqip

Qumsht, gjak rrjedh nga bretkosat ne Dalmaci
Shperthen lufta, mortaja afer Lublanes
Piskama do te jete e madhe ne token e sllaveve
Kur te lindet Perbindshi (monstri ) te Ravena.

Sqarim i botuesit te librit botim i vitit 97 -perkthimi-

" Keto kater vargje pershkruajne luften qytetare ne Jugosllavi, e cila shpertheu ne fillim te viteve te 90. Aty gjenden bretkosat ne rend te pare per vuajtjen e dyte biblike, te cilat i kishin bezdisur egjiptasit, ato duhet kuptuar si simbol te mjerimit. Te dhenat mbi vendet jane te pasakta. Kuptimi i fjales " Balennes " ne rreshtin dyte nuk eshte sqaruar akoma shterrueshem. Mund te jete se behet fjale per Banja Luken, e cila gjate luftes kishte pesuar rende.
" Perbindshi i Ravenes " eshte nje portret tjeter, i cili duhet sqaruar. Eshte  nje qenie e lashte perrallash , sipas legjendes PERBINDSHI /MONSTRI i Ravenes ishte nje kafshe me flatra ( Forca AJRORE ) aeropaln ?) dhe nje ktheter shpendi ne vend te njeres kembe. Ishte nje hemafrodite , kishte nje sy ne gju dhe nje " X" dhe nje "Y" ne gjoks. Keto ishin shenja te mendjemadhesise, mendjelehtesise, humbjen e shpirtit, sodomine ( SEKS ME KAFSHE ), mirepo edhe virtut shpetim ( mireqeinie ). Pra eshte simbol i luftes dhe paqes njekohesisht,mirepo mund te qendroje edhe per konflikete ne mes religjioneve."

Kjo pra ishte sa i perket sqarimeve te autorit.

Mendimi im: 

Perbindshi i Ravenes eshte Milloshevici. Nuk eshte e domomosdoshme ta kete ditur saketsisht edhe qytetin, me rendesi eshte se flitet per kete shtet dhe per keto luftera. Duhet madje ditur se cili qytet quhej atehere Ravena. Dhe "X" dhe " Y" qe permend Nostradami jane pra kater CCCC te serbeve si shenja te mendjemadhesise ose shpetimit te tyre. 

Edhe nje gje me ra ne sy gjete nje leximi te shpejte. Ai thot se do te vjere koha kur nuk do te kete uje te pijshem dhe nepermes Jugosllavise do te sulmohet Italia dhe Vatikani , sepse aty akoma do te kete uje te pijshem. Ardhacaket do te jene nga lindja dhe aludohet ne vendet islamike. Ky fakt eshte shume cudites sepse ne fene islame nder shenjat e medha qe permendin per ardhjen e qametit numrojne edhe pushtimin e Vatikanit nga Muxhahedinet.

----------


## skerdi

Kush  eshte  i  interesuar  per  Nostradamus-in  te  lexoje  libra  nga  John  Hogue,  qe  njihet  si  perkthyesi  me  i  mire  i  profecive  te  tij.  Kam  kohe  pa  i  lexuar,  por  midis  te  tjerave  me  beri  pershtypje  se  kishte  parashikuar  si  do  te  vdiste  dhe  daten  kur  do  t'i  hapnin  varrin.

----------


## elda

Une kam lexuar shume per profecite e tij dhe besoj se shumica e tyre jane vertetuar.

----------


## ICE

Nuk ka mundesi qe nje njeri te zbuloje se c'far do te ndodh ne te ardhmen !!! Ato jane vetem Koicidenca ............ dhe vetem koicidenca !!!

----------


## i krishteri

sipas meje ato nuk jane kojçidenca por jane parashikome me mendje edhe jo profeci. 

ne ate kohe shume nuk njihni shume gjera edhe nuk dinin se si ta perdornin mendjen nese ky ka bere parashikomet, i ka bere si keta qe shikojne kohen edhe thone qe pas disa ditesh do te vije kohe e keqe por koha e keqe do te vije por nuk eshte se keta kane bere nje profeci por nje parashikim ku kane perdorur  llogjiken(edhe satelitet sidomos), por kane bere llogarin se kur do te bjeri shi edhe e thone nuk ja kepusin kote por thone te verteten edhe kjo e vertet nuk eshte profeci. e njejta gje me nostro adamusin!!!

----------


## Diabolis

nga Koha Jone

PROFECITE E NOSTRADAMIT DHE SHQIPTARWT

Nga dr. Moikom Zeqo

Institucioni i profecise ka lindur me njerezimin. Mjafton te lexosh eposet e vjetra te Lindjes, tekset sanskrite, bibliotekat me pllaka terrakote te shumereve dhe te Babilonise, te perqendrohesh tek Bibla e Shenjte, te studiosh qendrat e orakujve te Egjiptit, te Greqise dhe te Romes se Lashte per te kuptuar qe sa shume i rendesishem ka qene institucioni i profetizimit. Padyshim spekullimet jane te perbindshme, por historia flet edhe per parashikime qe jane vertetuar. Padyshim me i lakuari ne kete drejtim ka qene emri i Nostradamit qe mbahet si kryeprofet. Jane mijera libra qe jane shkruar per Nostradamin. 

Nostradami, Klarku, Mori

Une e adhuroj Artur Klarkun, i cili ka formalizuar tabelen e tij te famshme te zhvillimit te se ardhmes se njerezimit. Por duket se Nostradami eshte nje lloj parafjale per Artur Klarkun. Ka matematikane qe metojne se kane gjetur celesin e deshifrimit matematik te profecive te Nostradamit. Duke lexuar ne vite per Nostradamin, me terhoqi vemendjen se profeti hyn ne nje diskutim te hapur melibrin (Utopia( te Tomas Moorit te botuar ne vitin 519. Ai i ben thirrje ketij fantasti (Moorit) te zbrese me kembe ne toke, ta shohe realitetin me koke te ftohte, te mos e vere ne gjume njerezimin me iluzione te bukura, te mos i premtoje atij ne te ardhmen parajsen ne toke dhe mireqenien, por t'i parathote luftrat, gjakderdhjen, nese deri atehere njerezimi, nuk do t'i therase mendjes. Padyshim qe ka shpjegime te sforcuara per Nostradamin. Ajo qe mua me ben pershtypje te vecante eshte rastesia qe ne te njejtin vit ne 1555 botohet si libri kryesor i Nostradamit, ashtu dhe libri shqip i Gjon Buzukut. Duke studiuar profecite e Nostradamit jam habitur per faktin qe ai permend shqiptaret. Shqiptaret i ka permendur dhe gjeniu francez Fransua Rabele. Rabele permend dhe dijetarin shqiptar me origjine nga Durresi Leonik Tomeo i cili ka qene pedagog i Kopernikut ne Universitetin e Padoves. Ne vitin 1999 ne te gjithe planetin u gjallerua stuhishem emri i Nostradamit, nje nga profetet me te medhenj te te gjithe koherave. Pikerisht ne kete dite une, botova librin tim (Nostradami me 3 qershor(. Ky liber poetik kishte te nderthurrur nje numer esesh per jeten dhe profecite e bujshme te Mishel Nostradamit, disa prej te cilave lidheshin edhe me Shqiperine. 



***

Nostradami dhe origjina

Mishel Nostradami ka lindur me 1503, pra 602 vjet me pare. Ai rridhte nga nje familje hebraike me prejardhje qytetin italian Nostradonna (d.m.th. Zonja Jone). Gjyshi i profetit kishte qene mjek dhe magjistar prane Zhak Kalabrezit, biri i nje figure te njohur, Rene Anzhu, luftetar dhe poet. Dihet se francezet anzhuine krijuan me 1272 nje shtet, qe njihet ne histori me emrin Regnum Albaniae, Mbreteria Shqiptare me kryeqytet Durresin. Krijimi i ketij shteti ne kuadrin e Perandorise anzhuine, si nje entitet me vete, uk eshte studjuar sa c'duhet nga historianet tane. I pari ka qene Faik Konica, i cili ka thene se Regnum Albania duhet konsideruar si nje shtet shqiptar, pavaresisht korraces dhe sigles anzhuine. Me anzhuinet jane te lidhura disa histori politike, sic eshte p.sh. historia e princit shqiptar te famshem ne shek.XIV Karl Topia, i cili qe fryt i marteses se babait te tij shqiptar me nje princeshe franceze. Kjo krijoi bindje dhe legjenden se familja princerore e Topiasve eshte me gjak shqiptar, gje qe reflektohet edhe ne stemen heraldike te Karl Topise, qe sot ruhet ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar. Kalabria ku ka lindur Nostradami ka qene ne shek.XVI ashtu sic eshte edhe sot, nje krahine plot arbereshe, pra shqiptare. Nuk dua te bej lidhje te shkurtra, ose te imagjinuara te origjines se Nostradamit me shqiptaret, sepse dihet qarte se Nostradami ishte me origjine hebraike dhe i takonte hebrenjve sefardite. Keta ka shume mundesi te kene ardhur ne Kalabri qe nga Spanja. Nostradami u vendos ne France, ku sherbeu gjithe jeten si mjek dhe astrolog. Nostradami ka udhetuar ne Rome, ne Ankona, ne Venedik, ne Egjipt, ne Token e Shenjte, ne Palestine, ne Kostandinopoje dhe pastaj eshte rikthyer ne Greqi, ku sipas disa studiuesve ka kaluar me nje anije pikerisht nga qyteti i Durresit, eshte kthyer ne qytetin e Lionit ne France, ku me 1555 botoi librin e tij te profecive (qe perfshijne vitet 1555-3397). Ky liber i dha Nostradamit nje fame te perbotshme. 

Viti 1555: Nostradami dhe Buzuku

Viti 1555 eshte nje vit i paharruar per shqiptaret, sepse nje prift i padenje, qe nuk e njohu kurre mekatin e rende te marteses dhe djallezite satanike te femres, i quajtur Gjon Buzuku, botoi gjithashtu librin e pare shqip, qe konvencionalisht quhet (Meshari(. Prej vitesh, kam koleksionuar librat e Nostradamit ne disa gjuhe. Po e them qe ne fillim se une nuk besoj te profecite dhe jam absolutisht skeptik per astrologjine. Keto shenime po i shkruaj si rezultat i hulumtimeve ne vite per Nostradamin. Libri epokal i Nostradamit ka njohur nje numer te pafund botimesh nga shekulli ne shekull. E cuditshme eshte qe ne 2003, ne 600 vjetorin e lindjes se tij ka gjithashtu nje tallazitje dhe evokim te pashembullt te studjuesve te specializuar per profecite e ketij njeriu te cuditshem. Para nje viti nje shqiptar, i quajtur Adnan Abrashi ka botuar ne Prizren librin interesant (Paratheniet e Nostradamit(. Ky liber paraqet tw dhena historike mbi Nostradamin dhe merret me komente te ndryshme te profecive te tij, qe kane kombinuar ne shekuj. Dihet se Nostradami ka shkruar disa parathenie per librin e vet (Profecite(. Ketu ai shprehet i vetedijshem se nuk ka bere parashikime te kota, por nwn ndikimin e nje engjelli qe i vinte shpesh para pasqyres se tij prej bakri ne kabinetin e vet, ka mundur te shohe historine e ardhshme. Nostradami i le Cezarit, birit te tij amanet, qe te mos i harroje keto profeci te shkruara por t'i vleresoje sepse ai ka pare ne te kaluaren ate qe do te ndodhe ne te ardhmen. 

Profecite e Nostradamit jane te koncentruara ne 970 katrena (strofa 4-vargeshe). Keto strofa jane sistemuar ne te ashtuquajturat centurione ose libra ndares prej 100 strofash. Keto strofa nuk dallohen per force poetike, por jane plot enigma, qe kane terhequr vemendjen jo vetem te spekulanteve dhe magjistareve, por edhe te dijetareve shume serioze, te akademikeve dhe te shkrimtareve nga me te medhenjte e njerezimit. 

Ronsardi i wndon Skwnderbeut dhe Nostradamit

Fjala vjen, poeti i madh francez Pierr Ronsard (1524-1585), i cili eshte shume i dashur per ne shqiptaret se ka shkruar nje sonete te mrekullueshme per Skenderbeun, ka shkruar gjithashtu edhe nje poezi epidramatike per vete Nostradamin. Poezia eshte kjo:

(I perqesh keshtu falltaret,

Qe Zoti i zgjodhi nga qarku i femijeve te tu,

Dhe vendosi ne gjoksin tend per te parathene

Kobin tend dhe cdo mekat tjeter,

Mbi ty te plotfuqishmin

Gjersa te te kaploje qesendija dhe perqeshja.

Per flaken e zjarrte si Nostradam i famshem,

Flake qe Zoti i madh e dha per tere boten.

Dhe pervec demonit, qe shqeteson shpirtin e tij

Ne parashikimin e fjales se lashte per shume shekuj dhe vite

Parashikoi ne afersi kobet tona te ardhshme(.

Ky shqiperim (ad litteran( nga frengjishtja mesjetare, mund te na krijoje idene se si nje gjeni i poezise si Ronsard e konceptonte Nostradamin. Ne librin tim (Nostradami me 3 qershor(, une kam shkruar per profecite e Nostradamit me shpoti, ironi te qete dhe me nje ngazellim metaforik. Sepse une konstruktova nje liber letrar dhe nuk kisha ndermend te kalkuloja shpjegime qofte numerologjike, qofte etimologjike, qofte ato qe i perkasin historise alkimike apo te metafizikes astrologjike.

Albanwt, popull misterioz

Me ka terhequr vemendjen, qe dijetari francez Robert d'Angely ne vepren e tij te shumevellimshme per pellazget dhe shqiptaret e citon disa here dhe Nostradamin, sidomos per apelacionin, qe i quan albanet (shqiptaret), si popull misterioz, por gjithnje te klasit te pare. Nuk e di ku eshte mbeshtetur d'Angely per keto percaktime. Ta lexosh Nostradamin ne origjinalin e frengjishtes mesjetare eshte shume e veshtire, aq me teper, qe ne poezite e tij ka shume arkaizma, latinizma, greqizma, madje dhe arabizma. Teper misterioze jane emrat e qyteteve dhe te vendeve qe ai shenon. Megjithate une do te citoj disa katrena, ku konkretisht permendet emri i shqiptareve. Ne Centurionin e IV pikerisht ne strofen e 19 thuhet:

(Shqiptaret ne Rome me klithma do te arrijne

Duke kapur Langresin ne fyt,

Prijesi nuk do t'i fale askujt

Gjakun, urine, thatesiren dhe shkaterrimet(.

Studiuesit qe jane marre me kete strofe kane percaktuar se Langresi eshte nje qytet ne Lindje te Frances dhe shtrihet ne brigjet e lumit Marmo. Ne kete strofe pasqyrohet shtegtimi i shqiptareve nga atdheu i tyre ne Rome deri ne brigjet e Monakos. Pse shqiptaret arrijne ne Rome duke klithur? C'tregon kjo gjendje e ekzaltuar? Mos pasqyron valle kjo gje ardhjen e shqiptareve si stratiote pas pushtimit te Shqiperise nga turqit? Dihet se pushtimi i Shkodres u pasqyrua ne librin (Rrethi i Shkodres( qe u botua me 1504 ne Venedik. Ne vitet 1508-1510 u botua ne Rome libri epokal i kryehumanistit shqiptar Marin Barleti, kushtuar bemave te Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Ky liber beri nje buje kolosale dhe ka shume mundesi qe vete Nostradami ta kete lexuar kete liber, qe u botua dhe ne frengjisht nga Lavardini, qe i bashkengjiti ketij perekthimi ne frengjisht edhe sonetin e famshem te Pierr Ronsardit. Shqiptaret stratiote kane depertuar edhe ne France, por nuk dihet pse Nostradami permend qytetin e Langresit ne brigjet e lumit Marma. Nuk kuptohet mire pse prijesi, i qyteti Langres nuk duhet t'i fale askujt gjemat katastrofike te depertimit te shqiptareve. Me shume se profeci kjo strofe e Nostradamit duket ne fakt si nje regjistrim i nje fakti historik per te cilin ndoshta mund te gjenden dokumente. Dihet se jane botuar disa libra historike per prezenceqn e shqiptareve ne France nga shek.XVI deri ne epoken e Napoleon Bonapartit. Nje specialist i njohur i Nostradamit, studjuesi francez Jean Charles Pikon ndalet ne keto 4 vargje, ku permenden shqiptaret dhe i infektuar nga virusi i profecive e komenton mesazhin poetik si gjoja nje mundesi te se ardhmes, ku shqiptaret do te jene aleate te ndonbje fuqie te madhe pushtuese ose te nje perandorie ushtarake. Une mund vetem te nenqesh ne heshtje per kete hamendje surealiste. Ne centurionin e V, katrena 91 thote:

(Ne sheshin qe eshte parajse per cdo grabitqar

Ku kemba e cdo trimi nuk shkel dot,

Do te sulmojne befas me kaloresi te lehte

Shqiptaret, Marsi, Luani, Saturni dhe Ujori(.

Studiuesi Pikon e quan kete strofe si deshmi te vargjeve jashtekronologjike qe eshte veshtire te shpjegohet. Behet fjale per nje sulm, ku do te kryesojne shqiptaret, te shoqeruar nga shenja astrologjike te planetit Mars, te simbolit zodiakor Luan, te planetit Saturn dhe te simbolit zodiakor Ujori. Mbase kemi te bejme me shenjat e horoskopit si Luani dhe Ujori dhe ndoshta do te ndodhin ngjarje ne kohen e sundimit te planetit Mars dhe te planetit Saturn qe kane konotacione agresive, luftarake. Terheq vemendjen fakti qe Nostradami permend kaloresine e lehte, qe ka qene tipike per stratiotet shqiptare ne Evrope. Kaloresit stratiote shqipatre luajten rol te madh ne beteja, madje nje talent i madh me origjine shqiptare si Gjergj Basta fitoi graden Gjeneralisimus si dhe botoi traktate te artit ushtarak per kaloresine ne shek.XVII. Pra Nostradami si te gjithe francezet dhe evropianet e njihte vecantesine ushtarake te kaloresise se shpejte e te lehte shqiptare, qe Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu e perdori me mjeshteri ne betejat e tij. Por profecia me e cuditeshme e tij lidhet konkretisht me kantrenen e 72 ne centurionin e 10:

(Viti 1999, muaji i shtate

Nga qielli do te vije mbreti i madh i tmerrit,

Qe do ringjalle mbretin e madh Angulmues

Para dhe pas Marsit do te drejtoje fate(.

Kjo eshte nder te paktat ne profecite e Nostradamit, qe datohet saktesisht. Kemi te bejme me muajin e 7-te pra me korrikun e 1999. Cuditerisht ne kete muaj ndodhi sulmi ajror i NATO-s ne Kosove kunder pushtimi despotik te Serbise. Shuem profesore universitetesh si p.sh. Brojtenbah, i Universitetit te Stillenboskut ne Amerike etj., shkruan se kjo profeci e Nostradamit u realizua me perpikmeri te cuditeshme. Kurse emri Anglolmuas u shpjegua si nje korreptim apo emer anagramik i angloamerikaneve. Kjo profeci e Nostradamit pati rrjedhim pozitiv per lirine e Kosoves. Kjo nderlidhet dhe me dy vargje te tjera te Nostradamit:

(Ne mes te Serbise dhe V,

Do zhvillohet nje lufte vdekjeprurese(.

Keto vargje jane vertet te cuditshme. Dihet se V romake simbolizon edhe fjalen Fitore por edhe numrin 5, qe mund te komentohet se si 5 shtete te Natos, Amerika, Franca Anglia dhe Gjermania sulmuan Serbine pikerisht me 1999. dihet se fitoja qe e anes se komunitetit nderkombetar e pikerisht Kosoves.

Peshku pwrbindwsh me kokw njeriu nw Adriatik

Se fundi, do te flas edhe per nje profeci te Nostradamit per paraqitjen e nje peshku perbindesh me koke njeriu ne detin Adriatik. Jane disa strofa qe i kushtohet ketij peshku. Ja 4 vargje: (Nga Adriatiku ne viset Sabine (te Italise)

Perbindeshi i tmerrshem do te lundroje.

Tek peshku kur hekuri dhe letra do te gjendet, 

Kush luftes i rreket nga jashte do te dale(.

Nuk dihet konkretisht c'eshte ky peshk perbindesh me koke njeriu, mbase variant i qenieve hibride te apokalipsit.

Apolineri dhe profecia pwr pavarwsinw e Shqipwrisw

Faik Konica ka botuar nje shkrim te Apolinerit per nje broshure pa emer autori me profeci te botuar me 1903. Apolineri ka bere gjithashtu nje artikull te cuditshem per broshuren e profetit te panjohur dhe veren se nje nga profecite se shqiptaret do ta fitojne pavaresine para vitit 1920 u realizua me 28 nentor 1912. Gazeta (L'Europeen( njoftonte nw fillim tw shekullit XX se gjoja (princi spanjoll Alandro Kastrioti, qe synonte fronin e Shqipwrise gjoja nuk do te kundershtohej nga Porta e Larte. Me e cuditshmja wshtw se gjoja kjo gje qe e pwrcaktuar nga nje profeci e vjeter. Gijom Apolineri ka botuar nje shkrim (Nje profeci bashkekohore qe ka te beje me Shqiperine. Ai flet per nje broshure prej 52 faqesh te botuar ne paris ne vitin 1903. Ne kete broshure kishte dhe dy pasazhe qe profetizonin per Shqiperine. Apolineri ka shkruar per keto profeci, qe lidheshin me nje veshtrim apokaiptik, ne periudhen 1909 - 1919. Keshtu do te ndodhin njezet ngjarje bazuar ne profecite e librit te Danielit dhe librit te Apokalipsit. Sipas ketyre profecive me ne fund do te ndodhte qe Shqiperia, pjese e Perandorise Osmane do te behej shtet i pavarur. Apolineri e perfundon artikullin e tij me keto fjale: mund te perfundojme se shqipja do te behet gjuhe e nje shteti te formuar dhe te pavarur sic thote profeti anonim(.

Ne permbyllje, une shpalosa disa te dhena te profecive te Nostradamit qe lidhen me shqiptaret, jashte komenteve sensacionale dhe miteve te se ardhmes. Amen!


p.s. e DD: Sir Thomas More e shkroi ne latinisht vepren Utopia ne vitin 1516 (jo 519)

----------


## Hyllien

Shqiptaret ne Rome me klithma do te arrijne
Duke kapur Langresin ne fyt,
Prijesi nuk do t'i fale askujt
Gjakun, urine, thatesiren dhe shkaterrimet

Me duket se ky varg po anashkalohet pak nga Moikomi e te tjere. Ka dhe nje parashikim tjeter qe flet per fundin e Romes nje dite, nga nje popull fqinj me sa mbaj mend. Kjo nuk eshte e para. Stradiotet ndihmuan perendimin, nuk kapen njeri ne fyt, dhe sec bene dhe 2-3 luftra si mercenare francez kundra Florentineve, kshu qe fuqia e vargut nuk i perket fare ardhjes se Stradioteve.


Ne sheshin qe eshte parajse per cdo grabitqar
Ku kemba e cdo trimi nuk shkel dot,
Do te sulmojne befas me kaloresi te lehte
Shqiptaret, Marsi, Luani, Saturni dhe Ujori

Ndersa ketu te gjitha emrat pervec atij shqiptar jane kodifikime qe nuk lidhen perjashtimisht vetem me astrologjine... por me nje te kaluar te stermocme.

Dihet qe Nostradamusi ka perdorur burime Alexandrine, por hajde merre vesh pse e ka shkrujt librin dhe si e ka shkrujt duke qene se burimet i dogji.
--



> Faik Konica ka botuar nje shkrim te Apolinerit per nje broshure pa emer autori me profeci te botuar me 1903. Apolineri ka bere gjithashtu nje artikull te cuditshem per broshuren e profetit te panjohur dhe veren se nje nga profecite se shqiptaret do ta fitojne pavaresine para vitit 1920 u realizua me 28 nentor 1912. Gazeta (L'Europeen( njoftonte nw fillim tw shekullit XX se gjoja (princi spanjoll Alandro Kastrioti, qe synonte fronin e Shqipwrise gjoja nuk do te kundershtohej nga Porta e Larte. Me e cuditshmja wshtw se gjoja kjo gje qe e pwrcaktuar nga nje profeci e vjeter. Gijom Apolineri ka botuar nje shkrim (Nje profeci bashkekohore qe ka te beje me Shqiperine. Ai flet per nje broshure prej 52 faqesh te botuar ne paris ne vitin 1903. Ne kete broshure kishte dhe dy pasazhe qe profetizonin per Shqiperine. Apolineri ka shkruar per keto profeci, qe lidheshin me nje veshtrim apokaiptik, ne periudhen 1909 - 1919. Keshtu do te ndodhin njezet ngjarje bazuar ne profecite e librit te Danielit dhe librit te Apokalipsit. Sipas ketyre profecive me ne fund do te ndodhte qe Shqiperia, pjese e Perandorise Osmane do te behej shtet i pavarur. Apolineri e perfundon artikullin e tij me keto fjale: mund te perfundojme se shqipja do te behet gjuhe e nje shteti te formuar dhe te pavarur sic thote profeti anonim(.


Kjo pjese eshte pak lemsh dhe aspak i zhvilluar sic duhet se cfare po mundohet te thote ... mbase mund te hidhet dhe nga forumi fetar te shqyrtohet andeja.

----------


## Davius

_Nostradamus (Michel de Nostredame) u lind më 14 dhjetor 1503, në qytetin francez St. Remy dhe vdiq më 2 korrik 1566. U shkollua në Avignon ku studioi filozofinë, gramatikën dhe retorikën, përveç këtyre studioi edhe letërsinë klasike, mjekësinë, historinë dhe astrologjinë._ 

Nostradamus-i ishte një nga publikuesit më të mëdhenj botëror të profecive. Ai njihet më së shumti për librin e tij Les Propheties, edicioni i parë i të cilit u paraqit në vitin 1555. Që nga publikimi i këtij libri  që është botuar e ribotuar shumë herë që nga vdekja e tij  Nostradamusi ka tërhequr vëmendjen e pothuajse të gjithë njerëzve që ndjekin kultin. Entuziastët e tij të shumtë, e mos të flasim për shtypim, e lavdërojnë atë për parashikimin e një vargu të gjerë të ngjarjeve kryesore që i kanë shënuar zhvillimet gjatë shekujve të kaluar. 

Në shekullin gjashtëmbëdhjetë Francën e kaploi epidemia e mortajës. Në këtë kohë Nostradamusi u dallua si mjek i shkathtë, i cili iu kundërvu kësaj sëmundjeje misterioze me tërë fuqinë që posedonte dhe pati një sukses të madh. Në luftë kundër kësaj sëmundje ai përdorte si mjet kryesor, aplikimin e higjienës personale dhe doza të mëdha të vitaminës C. Kur hynte në fshat të infektuar, pikësëpari kërkonte mënjanimin e kufomave nga rrugët. Pacientëve, së pari, u rekomandonte sa më shumë ajër të pastër, ujëra të pastra dhe ilaç, të cilin e kishte mbaruar vetë. 

Më vonë, në kohën e një epidemie të rëndë të mortajës, Nostradamusi përjetoi një tragjedi të rëndë familjare dhe, sado që u përpoq maksimalisht tua shpëtonte jetën, i vdiqën bashkëshortja me të dy fëmijët. 

I dëshpëruar nga tragjedia familjare, Nostradamusi filloi të dyshonte në aftësitë e veta mjekuese dhe për gjashtë vjetët vijues, brodhi nëpër Evropë poshtë-lart pa ndonjë cak. Duke kaluar nëpër periudhën më të errët të jetës, ai, për herë të parë, filloi ti vërente aftësinë e veta të parashikimit të së ardhmes. 

Shpërthimi i mortajës në Aix, atëherë kryeqytet i Provansës, për nëntë muajt rresht, e nxiti Nostradamusin që prapë të merrej me shërimin e të infektuarve dhe të shpëtonte sa më shumë njerëz. Pas zhdukjes së mortajës, ai shpërblehet nga paria e qytetit të Aix-it me një pension jetësor. 

Dhjetë vjet pas vdekjes së bashkëshortes dhe të fëmijëve, Nostradamusi vendoset në Salon dhe martohet përsëri. Në martesën e dytë i lindin tri vajza dhe tre djem. Nostradamusi e shndërroi katin e dytë të shtëpisë në një laborator (astrolaborator), në të cilin kishte mjete të ndryshme për magjitë dhe predikimet që do të bënte i mbyllur në laborator. Në këtë mënyrë në vete zgjoi vizione të çuditshme, të cilat më vonë filloi ti shënojë. 

Për disa vite me radhë Nostradamusi u mendua nëse do ti bënte publike predikimet e tij apo jo. Përfundimisht në vitin 1550 ai për herë të parë publikoi almanakun e tij të profecive, i cili përbëhej prej dymbëdhjetë pjesëve nga katër rreshta më vonë të quajtura strofa. Secili strofë përmbante predikime themelore për vitin pasues. 

Almanaku hasi në mirëpritje te lexuesit dhe kjo e nxiti Nostradamusin që ta vazhdonte punën e tij. Ai vazhdoi publikimin e një almanaku çdo vit pasues. 

Veprën e tij më të famshme, The Centuries (Shekujt), Nostradamusi filloi të shkruante në vitin 1554, derisa shkroi dhjetë vëllime me nga 100 strofa. Shekujt I deri në IV i botoi në Lyon në vitin 1555, kurse tri pjesët e mbetura pak më vonë. Tri pjesët e fundit Nostradamusi i botoi në vitin 1558 dhe atë në ekzemplarë të kufizuar, të cilët ua shpërndau njerëzve të caktuar. 

Vepra e tij Shekujt ka përjetuar botime të ribotime të vazhdueshme gjatë 400 vjetëve të fundit të historisë së njerëzimit. 
Në kohën e botimit të tyre, por dhe sot, profecitë e Nostradamus-it kanë hasur në vlerësime dhe kritika të ndryshme. Kombinimet e fjalëve franceze, sllave, greke, latine dhe italiane të shkruara, në mënyrë enigmatike, si gjëegjëzave, lojëra fjalësh, anagrameve dhe epigrameve për interpretimin e të cilave duhet pasur dituri të madhe në një varg të gjerë subjektesh. 

Që prej botimit të veprave të Nostradamus-it në shekullin XVI e deri me ditën e sotme, një numër i madh i studiuesve janë magjepsur me veprat e tij dhe kanë tentuar ti kuptojnë dhe ti deshifrojnë ato. Predikimet e tij janë të shumta dhe shumë prej tyre nuk janë interpretuar akoma. 

Për injorantët, mendjeshkurtrit, Nostradamus-i ishte një krijesë e dreqit. Nga filozofët, Nostradamus-i vazhdon të lavdërohet dhe të mallkohet. Poetët mbesin të hutuar nga kuptimi i strofave të tij të egra. Interpretimi është i hapur për të gjithë. Pos atyre profetike, që janë përmbushur gjatë periudhave të ndryshme kohore, askush nuk është në gjendje ta interpretojë në formë të saktë dhe finale ndonjë nga profecitë e Nostradamusit, që flasin për të ardhmen tonë. Kjo është një fushë e hapur për individë, studime të veçanta. Ndoshta edhe ky ishte qëllimi. 
Ato që janë interpretuar, janë interpretuar pasi që ngjarjet kanë ndodhur dhe asnjëherë ato nuk kanë shërbyer që një ngjarje e caktuar të evitohet. 

Deri në fund të jetës Nostradamusin e mbajti kthjelltësia e mendjes. Para se të vdiste, saktësisht natën e fundit, kur ndihmësi i uroi natë të mirë, predikuesi francez ia kthen përshëndetjen dhe i rrëfen se të nesërmen në mëngjes do të gdhihej i vdekur. Dhe ashtu ndodhi. Më 1 korrik 1566 Nostradamusi vdes. Varroset në pozitë vertikale (në këmbë) pasi ashtu edhe e kishte lënë porosi/amanet. 

Ky predikues francez nga shekulli XVI i ka paraparë shumicën e ngjarjeve botërore. Disa nga parashikimet e tij, të bëra realitet, janë: 1. Arratisja e Ludovikut XVI në Varen, 2. Revolucioni në Francë e Rusi, 3. Dy luftërat botërore, 4. Lufta në Afganistan, 5. Epidemia e AIDS-it, 6. Hedhja e bombës atomike në Hiroshimë dhe Nagasaki, 7. Vrasja e Kennedit, 8. Shembja e murit të Berlinit, 9. Holokausti i madh gjerman dhe terrori nazist, etj. etj. Ai, gjithashtu, ka parashikuar edhe fundin e botës. Sipas tij, tragjedia në New York është pretekst për fillimin e luftës së tretë botërore, ku do të zhvillohet luftë e madhe ndërmjet myslimanëve dhe të krishterëve. Iniciator për këtë sipas profecive të Nostradamusit do të jetë antikrishti i tretë, të cilin ai e quan Mabus, i cili vjen nga Lindja e Mesme. Dy antikrishtët e parë janë deshifruar, si Napoleoni dhe Hitleri, kurse për të tretin mendohej së është Sadam Hyseini, por tani ka edhe mendime se bëhet fjalë për kryeterroristin Osama Bin Laden. 

Nastradamusi e ka parashikuar edhe tragjedinë e 11 shtatorit në New York, me një varg të tij: Në muajin e nëntë të vitit, në shekullin e ri. Një mbret i madh i Terrorit do të vijë nga qielli. Qielli do të digjet me 45 gradë. Zjarri i afrohet qytetit të ri. 

_Shpend Fejzullahu_ 
.

----------


## Darius

Ketu mund te ndiqni qe emision dokumentar mbi jeten e Nostradamus dhe profecive te tij. Eshte me interes dhe ben nje paraqitje kronologjike te profecive dhe interpretimeve qe i jane bere. Eshte dokumentar i shfaqur disa here nga Discovery Channel dhe History Channel por perseri ja vlen te shikohet.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...uration%3Along

----------


## Zëu_s

E kam lexuar para luftes se Kosoves nje liber nga Manfred Dimde mbi parashikimet e Nostradamusit, dhe pas luftes e kam hudhur ne shporte sepse fillova ti besoj.

Po shkruaj diçka nga ato qe kam mbajtur ne mend:

Per vitin 1999 Nostradamusi ka parashikuar nje luft te pist me masakra, plaqkitje, deportime, ku do ta shohin te gjith qe nuk ka zgjidhje tjeter perveq nje sulmi. Gjat te reshurave (sulmit) do t'iu ndertohet nje kurth nga dikush tjeter. Pas sulmit "ishulli i vajit" do te ndahet ne pese venda. 

Nga njeri "fjalkryq" nder ato far fjalkryqet (tabela shkronjash) e tije na del :

*Serp, air i qelbur, viti 1999.* (pjesa tjeter e asaj Tabele eshte e demtuar, thone studiuesit)

Per mua ketu flitet 100 % per Luften e Kosoves, per sulmin nga NATO, per kurthen e Francezve per t'ia rrezuar aeroplanin Amerikanve, per ndarjen e Kosoves ne pese sektore, per fitim te madh parash nga nderkombetaret ne Kosove dhe per politike te rrejshme dhe te padurueshme nga Serbet.

Ne ate liber qe kisha lexuar une flitej vetem per versat prej 1990 e deri 2015, mirpo ne fund te librit kishte shenuar te gjitha verset e tije ne gjuhen frenge qe une nuk e kuptoj edhe aq shum, por e kam pare qe shkruante shume gjera per nje popull Albanois (Shqiptaret ?).

Per Nostradamusin thuhet qe ka udhetuar neper Europe disa vite, ku thuhet qe ka qene edhe ne Ballkan (Greqi). Per veten e vet ka thene qe njerzit do te krijojne *barcoleta me emrin e tije*, dhe do te kete shume studiues qe nuk i kan dy lidhje mbi deshifrimin e fjaleve te tije te cilet do te fillojne ta quajn ate gabimisht Profet. Dhe ne vitin XXXX do te lind mjeshtri i te gjith mjeshterve dhe do ti deshifroi te gjitha parashikimet e tije.

Tash do te beje une nje pyetje, ate pyetje qe e bejne shume Shqiptar qe kan ndegjuar per Nostradamusin.

A eshte Nostradamusi ai njeriu i zgjuar qe kemi ne Shqiptaret barcoleta te lloj llojshme mbi inteligjencen e tije me emrin Nastradin.

----------


## Darius

Ke te drejte. Edhe une mbaj mend te kem lexuar dicka (sme kujtohet autori) mbi luften ne Kosove, vite perpara se te ndodhte. Dhe me eshte kujtuar menjehere sa ka filluar konflikti. Problemi me profecite e tij eshte keqinterpretimi. Perzjerja e latinishtesh me greqishten e vjeter, hebraishten dhe sanskrisishten dhe zhargonin francez si dhe kodimi i tyre ne nje menyre te vecante e ben jashtezakonisht te veshtire kuptimin e plote te asaj qe ai ka shkruar. Ka disa teori qe thone se shpesh ajo qe lexojme nuk eshte ajo qe eshte shkruar me te vertete. Pra ka kuptim ne menyren e paraqitur por nese gjehet kodi i duhur e njejta fraze merr kuptim komplet tjeter.

----------


## Zëu_s

Jo ky autori Manfred Dimde eshte vetem nje idiot qe i keqkupton te gjitha verset (siç e kam kuptuar me vone), per ate vers qe e shenova me lart ai thot diçka tjeter, por mua me duket qe aty flitet per Kosoven, pasiqe Nostradamusi flet gjithmone ne menyre metaforike dhe me fjale te koduara ose ai zevendeson nje fjale me nje tjeter.

P.sh kur thot air mendon politike, pastaj kur thot vaj (oil) mendon para e jo vaj ne te vertet etj.

----------


## murik

Shume prej interpretimeve te Nostradamus-it sot duken shume te qarta,por ne fakt asnje profeci nuk eshte bere e mundur te interpretohet perpara se faktet te ndodhin.Per shembull pas rrezimit te kullave binjake ne New York filluan te dalin edhe interpretimet e Nostradamus-it ku duhet te pranoj se duken bindese,por pse nuk doli dikush perpara se te ndodhte kjo dhe te thoshte kini kujdes se sipas Nostradamus-it do te ndodhi nje fatkeqesi e madhe ...
Sidoqofte c'do kush ka te drejte te besoje ose te mos besoje ne vertetesine e profecive te Nostradamus-it.Disa here ne profecite e tij ndeshesh me emrin "Albanois" qe ne frengjishten e sotme behet "Albanais" dhe do te thote shqiptar.A e ka pas fjalen per ne,apo c'fare kete nuk mund ta them,por po jap nje shembull me poshte nje version interpretimi.



The pope who succeeds the Sabine also reigns for only seven months, but sees the schism come to an end and unity return to the Church before he dies.

Quatrain 5.46 
By the red hats quarrels and new schisms
When the Sabine [NE Italy] will have been elected:
They will produce against him great sophisms,
And Rome will be injured by the Albanians. An Italian from northeastern Italy is elected pope. The College of Cardinals will argue vigorously amongst themselves as to his suitability for the high office after the election, setting the stage for a great schism in the Church. At that time the Aemathien's allies, the Albanians of Macedonia, Kosovo, and the nation of Albania, will launch some sort of missile attack against central Italy from across the Adriatic Sea, causing great "injury." 


E vetmja gje qe me le perpleks ne kete strofe eshte fjala "Aemathien", aleatet e Aemathias( Emathija ?) shqiptaret e Kosoves te Maqedonise dhe kombi i Shqiperise do te leshojne nje lloj sulmi me misile kunder Italise qendrore,qe nga ana tjeter e Adriatikut,e cila do te shkaktoje "plagosje"(shkaterrim) te madhe.


Ne nje rast tjeter shqiptaret permenden ne relata konfliktuale me spanjollet,si dhe ne nje rast tjeter ku shqiptaret do te marshojne ne Rome(Itali).
Ne rastin me spanjolle nuk di se c'te them,por ne rastin e "pushtimit" te Romes nga shqiptaret kam nje fare ideje.Ndoshta me pushtim prej shqiptareve te Romes,pra Italise mund te kemi zbarkimin e mijera shqiptareve ne Itali ne 1991.
Ne nje rast tjeter shpjegohet pushtimi qe Italia ne 1939 do ti bente nje shteti te vogel ne jug te Adriatikut.
Sidoqofte per ata qe kane kuriozitet do te ishte me kollaj te lexonit librin e profecive. :i qetë:

----------


## murik

Cinq et quarante degres ciel bruslera
Feu approcher de la grand cite neufve
Instand grand flame esparse sautera VI.97 

en français courant:
Le ciel brûlera à 45 degrés
Le feu s'approche de la grande nouvelle cité.
Instantanément, une grande flamme éparse jaillira


interpretimi per rrezimin e kullave binjake:

Qielli do te digjet ne 45 grade
Zjarri i afrohet "qytetit te ri"( New York City?)
Menjehere,nje zjarr i dendur do shfaqet

ky eshte pak a shume perkthimi im

----------


## Zëu_s

> E vetmja gje qe me le perpleks ne kete strofe eshte fjala "Aemathien", aleatet e Aemathias( Emathija ?) shqiptaret e Kosoves te Maqedonise dhe kombi i Shqiperise do te leshojne nje lloj sulmi me misile kunder Italise qendrore,qe nga ana tjeter e Adriatikut,e cila do te shkaktoje "plagosje"(shkaterrim) te madhe.


Kjo eshte me t'vertet interesante, ndoshta po ndodhka bashkimi kombetar Shqiptar ndonjehere. Ama emri Kosove per regjionin e Kosoves se sotme nuk ka ekzistuar ne kohen e tije.

M'fale, çka eshte ajo "misile" nuk po e kuptoj ?

----------


## murik

Aty nuk thuhet Kosove,por interpretimi te len me kuptu se aletatet e Emathise dhe kombi i Shqiperise do te jene bashke,pra mendohet se eshte fjala per nje alenace panalbanike.

Me fal se nuk e pashe," Misile" jane skude,raketa,predha te medha, apo bomba,nuk po me kujtohen fjale te tjera.

----------


## Darius

> Jo ky autori Manfred Dimde eshte vetem nje idiot qe i keqkupton te gjitha verset (siç e kam kuptuar me vone), per ate vers qe e shenova me lart ai thot diçka tjeter, por mua me duket qe aty flitet per Kosoven, pasiqe Nostradamusi flet gjithmone ne menyre metaforike dhe me fjale te koduara ose ai zevendeson nje fjale me nje tjeter.
> 
> P.sh kur thot air mendon politike, pastaj kur thot vaj (oil) mendon para e jo vaj ne te vertet etj.


Nuk e pata fjalen per Manfred Dimde. Ka shume qe jane marre me profecite e Nostradamusit. Dhe po ashtu interpretimet jane te shumta. Tek tema e hapur nga alibaba po per Nostradamus tek ky shkrim http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...0&postcount=27 shiko njerin nga ata link qe jane aty pasi ka dhe informacion per luften e Kosoves. Kerko me vemendje se e ke aty diku.

----------


## Nolird

Gjithashtu Nostradamusi ka parashikuar luften e III boterore e cila do te ndodh ndermjet viteve 2007 - 2012

http://www.nostradamusonline.com/

----------


## Borix

"Profectite" e M. Nostradamit klasifikohen si komponente te Gjykimit Astrologjik. Ne vetevete une nuk besoj fare ne kete protoshkence (horoskopi, leximi i fatit me ante te objekteve astronomike jane thjesht humbje kohe dhe rritje mendjeje). Per kete arsye, as nuk e kam lexuar ndonjehere nostradamus, as s'kam ndermend te merrem me llafollogjirat e tij.

Ekziston nje propozicion i famshem ne shkencat filozofike: "Njohuria e fenomeneve natyrore e sociale mund te modelohet fare thjeshte me ane te nje rrethi te hapur, pra me funksion x^2+y^2

Kjo do te thote se ne shumicen e rasteve aludimet jane te kota. Une hedh profecine se ky rreth do te vazhdoje te zgjerohet deri sa te vdese dielli.

----------

